

Hey, Y Combinator: Stop Hating On #MiamiTech - stonlyb
http://tech.co/stop-hating-miamitech-2014-04

======
DanBlake
I am doing a startup in Miami Beach and I think its great. Moved here from San
Francisco 6 months ago and have no regrets.

We have better weather, no income tax and lots of people genuinely willing to
help out. Its actually the smaller size of this startup community which makes
it great. You can get to know most everyone here within a month and there is a
ton of local events.

In contrast, Its much harder to feel any sort of community like that when you
are in a larger city (Boston/NYC/SF). You really have to work for it. The
discouraging part is when there is a infinite supply of college grads named
'Zac' who are working on a new mobile app moving to the city every day. It
just starts to feel a bit... odd.

~~~
brianbreslin
Dan, what's your startup? ping me brian @ refreshmiami.com would love to hear
more about it.

------
gkoberger
But... it's not. That's not to say there isn't capable talent in Miami (there
is), however it's not traditionally "listed as one of the top startups
cities". I can't name a single startup that came from Florida.

Off the top of my head, I'd go with SF/SV, NYC, Boston, Austin, Boulder
(TechStars), Portland, Seattle.. and the list trails off after that.

We're getting to the point where a YC CEO can't say anything without it being
taken out of context and vilified.

~~~
jevinskie
Grooveshark is one, right?

~~~
brianbreslin
Grooveshark is based out of gainesville, fl (north central) near university of
florida. Its about 5 hours drive north of Miami.

------
vonbarkus
I think the very fact Miami is entering the discussion shows it has come a
long way. Let's not get ahead of ourselves, but this is a good thing.

------
brianbreslin
So a few recent successes to come out of Miami come to mind:

.co just sold for $109M 35 person company (not billions, but still very
respectable)

Healthcare.com is here in Miami, just doubled their revenues

CareCloud is growing like crazy

Open English has raised close to $200M in capital.

Citrix is here, multi-Billion $ in sales enterprise software dev company.

------
bushido
Article cites [http://wlrn.org/post/miami-s-not-top-start-city-says-
silicon...](http://wlrn.org/post/miami-s-not-top-start-city-says-silicon-
valley-leader) as the source of the comment.

Found no sign of hate (except towards YC).

Audio clip doesn't explain the context of the comment. Very conveniently
edited.

------
jsun
I don't think Sam meant anything derogatory by it, he's just stating his
opinion. Frankly I agree Miami Beach isn't a startup capital, but that doesn't
mean great companies can't come from it. It's just not popularly recognized as
a startup capital.

------
Zisko
__I 'm from Miami, a junior studying Computer Science at the University of
Miami- and I want to get involved with a startup! If anyone has any tips-
contact me! __Info at: jacobmizraji.com __

------
tptacek
"We're in the top 15"?

------
wrongc0ntinent
Kept looking for the hate with no luck.

